# demander la/sa main à/d'une fille à



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour et bon matin à tous

Est-ce qu'il y aurait encore des synonymes pour ces expressions-ci ?

Demander la main à une fille 
Demander qqn en mariage

Et s'il n'y en aurait plus dites-moi laquelle est plus courante en france ?

Merci en avance 

Iman


----------



## Zoulllien

Ce sont les deux formes les plus courantes. Il y a aussi "faire sa déclaration" ou, plus ringard, "demander en épousaille".


----------



## Maître Capello

_Demander la main *à* une fille _
_Demander la main *d'*une fille (*à* son père) _


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci à tous les deux
Et un grand remerciement à Maitre capello de m'avoir corrigé.Je ne savais pas qu'il faut aussi ajouté "à son père"

Bonne journée


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, tu n'as pas bien compris… Le _à son père_ n'est pas obligatoire, raison pour laquelle je l'ai mis entre parenthèses. Je l'ai juste indiqué pour expliquer que le _à_ donne un sens différent de _de_… (On demande quelque chose *à* quelqu'un.)

_Il demanda la main *d'*une fille. _
_Il demanda la main *d'*une fille *au* père de celle-ci. _


----------



## Gwynplaine

Ou : _demander *sa* main à une fille_.

On peut lui demander directement, on n'est pas forcément obligé de passer par son père !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah! Les usages se perdent… Mais grammaticalement parlant, tu as raison…


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Zoulllien said:


> Ce sont les deux formes les plus courantes. Il y a aussi "faire sa déclaration" ou, plus ringard, "demander en épousaille".


 
Pourriez-vous me prendre un exemple pour vos propositions s'il vous plaît ?
Dois-je dire par exemple : 
J'ai demandé une fille en épousaille ? ou Il a fait sa déclaration à une fille.?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Zoulllien

IMANAKBARI said:


> Dois-je dire par exemple :
> J'ai demandé une fille en épousaille ou Il a fait sa déclaration à une fille.?


C'est correct. Mais "Faire sa déclaration" n'exige pas qu'on utilise "à une fille/femme". On peut dire : "il a fait sa déclaration au cours d'un dîner romantique" sans préciser à qui (parce que c'est évident).
Comme je l'ai dit, "épousaille" est assez ringard ; ce n'est pas une manière courante de le dire.


----------



## janpol

il me semble que "faire sa déclaration à une fille" c'est plutôt lui dire qu'on l'aime, je dirais "faire sa demande"
chaque chose en son temps...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Zoulllien said:


> C'est correct. Mais "Faire sa déclaration" n'exige pas qu'on utilise "à une fille/femme". On peut dire : "il a fait sa déclaration au cours d'un dîner romantique" sans préciser à qui (parce que c'est évident).
> Comme je l'ai dit, "épousaille" est assez ringard ; ce n'est pas une manière courante de le dire.


 
Merci de votre réponse.
Je viens de tout comprendre 
Merci à vous aussi jean

Alors je vais jouer le rôle d'un garçon célibataire qui veut se marier :

Je vais demander la main d'une fille à son père
Le père n'accepte pas ma proposition
Je vais donc faire la déclaration de la fille à l'université
Et la fille sourit et me dit oui je seras ta femme 

J'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Zoulllien

janpol said:


> il me semble que "faire sa déclaration à une fille" c'est plutôt lui dire qu'on l'aime, je dirais "faire sa demande"


En effet, c'est "demande" que j'avais en tête.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Vous allez faire *une* demande *à* la fille à l'université
Et la fille dit : "Oui, je ser*ai* ta femme."

Tout cela me rappelle Brassens :

_J'ai l'honneur de 
Ne pas *te* de-
Mander *ta* main :
Ne gravons pas
Nos noms au bas
D'un parchemin..._

En fait, le verbe _demander_ a, grammaticalement, parlant, une *valence triple*, ce qui signifie que, sauf cas particuliers et exceptions, il a besoin de trois actants : un sujet, un complément d'objet direct, un complément d'objet indirect. *On* demande toujours *quelque chose* à *quelqu'un*. (Pour prendre d'autres exemple, le verbe _dormir_ a une valence simple : *on* dort, point barre. Le verbe _parler_ a une valence double : *on* parle à *quelqu'un*, mais *on ne parle pas quelque chose à quelqu'un).

Du coup, la phrase _Il demanda la main d'une fille _n'est pas incorrecte à proprement parler, mais elle laisse à mes oreilles un goût d'inachevé (si j'ose dire ! ) : il n'est pas précisé *à qui* on demande la main. Et à moins que le contexte suffise à lever cette incertitude, il y a donc un problème.

On peut en revanche écrire, de façon parfaitement correcte :
_Il demanda la main d'une fille à son père_
S'il lui demande directement à elle, ça donne :
_*Il demanda la main d'une fille à la fille _(incorrect), donc :
_Il demanda sa main à une fille._

Ou bien, comme chez Brassens : _J'ai l'honneur de ne pas te demander ta main._


----------



## janpol

vous alllez faire une demande à la jeune fille" ou "... votre demande (en mariage)..."
demande = COD
La jeune fille = compl à construction indirecte mais, plus précisément, COS


----------



## Gwynplaine

Si vous voulez, mais les COS ne sont qu'un cas particulier de COI.


----------



## plantin

Permettez-moi de compléter ce fil un peu ancien que je découvre en butinant sur le forum pour lui apporter une précision.


Maître Capello plus jeune de sept ans said:


> Le _à son père_ n'est pas obligatoire, raison pour laquelle je l'ai mis entre parenthèses.


Et pourtant, demander la main d'une jeune fille à quiconque d'autre qu'à son père (ou à la personne exerçant sur elle une autorité) ne devrait avoir aucun sens; je vous rassure, je ne suis pas un antiféministe rétrograde, je me base seulement sur la véritable signification de _main _dans cette expression, qui ne désigne pas la main de la jeune fille (en parlant de la partie terminale de son membre supérieur qui comprend cinq doigts, dont un bientôt orné d'une bague ), mais l'autorité, le pouvoir que le père exerce sur elle, le *manus *(Gaffiot, voir le sens *j)* à la fin).
L'ancien français avait conservé ce sens dans mainbour ,mais sa signification concernant la demande en mariage s'en est perdue sûrement assez tôt: il est si romantique d'accorder sa main à un beau jeune homme qui, éperdu d'amour, vous la demande au clair de lune !  On retrouve ce sens de _main/manus/pouvoir _dans _manumission_: l'affranchissement, c'est-à-dire la libération (missio) en dehors de la main (manu, autorité) du maître, ou encore la _mainlevée_, la levée d'un pouvoir sur un bien. Peut-être bien aussi dans les expressions _être en bonnes mains _(sous une autorité bienveillante)_, avoir la haute main sur_ (un pouvoir étendu sur)_, passer la main_ (transférer son autorité à)_, avoir bien en main _(exercer une autorité solide)_, changer de main_ (passer d'une autorité, d'une possession à une autre), etc...
_Demander la main_ d'une jeune fille à son père signifiait donc lui demander de bien vouloir transférer son autorité de père à son futur mari.


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Et pourtant, demander la main d'une jeune fille à quiconque d'autre qu'à son père (ou à la personne exerçant sur elle une autorité) ne devrait avoir aucun sens


Certes. Ce que j'entendais était que ce complément peut être omis, sous-entendu : _Il demanda sa main._


----------

